# How can I install Zoom on FreeBSD?



## Redlonmas (Apr 10, 2021)

Hello. As you know, distance education is provided. Because of the corona virus. For this I have to attend my Lessons. I also need me to video chat with my friends. I used the browser client but it runs very slow. How can I install Zoom on FreeBSD?


----------



## zirias@ (Apr 10, 2021)

Short answer: you can't.

Zoom isn't opensource and doesn't provide a FreeBSD version. It _does_ provide a Linux version, and it's _probably_ possible to get that running on FreeBSD using Linux compatibility, but I assume it won't work with linux-c7-* ports and would require installing a Linux jail. Note however I never tried, this is just guesswork.

The only time I needed Zoom (for a conference I had to attend for work), I just installed it on Windows (running in a bhyve VM).


----------



## aragats (Apr 10, 2021)

In most cases it can be used via browsers. Video is working well both ways. Chromium is more compatible than Firefox.


----------



## a6h (Apr 10, 2021)

Some people have managed to run Linux programs within an Ubuntu chroot
Ubuntu chroot:


			LinuxJails - FreeBSD Wiki
		


List of programs:


			LinuxApps - FreeBSD Wiki


----------



## zirias@ (Apr 10, 2021)

I'd love to see more _ports_ for "Linux-only" closed-source software. Most of the time, there _is_ a way to get it working (FreeBSD's Linux emulation isn't perfect, but really pretty good), and by creating a port, the community will profit!

I did that with multimedia/makemkv (which was really necessary, as this software has an open-source part which has to be built to match the closed-source part, so, without a port, I guess most would never succeed in getting it to work). But then, again, electron-based apps are a major PITA to port and package. I'd forbid electron if I had the power to do so  Just assuming here Zoom is another one of them, correct me if I'm wrong


----------

